

Ex-CIA Directors: Interrogations Saved Lives - IBM
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cia-interrogations-saved-lives-1418142644

======
MichaelCrawford
How many lives have been lost as a result of ISIS beheading westerners?

Two Americans so far.

Now I expect they'll start torturing Americans as well.

Consider that poison gas isn't really outlawed, it's just that everyone has
agreed not to be the _first_ to use it. No one used gas in WWII, because
Hitler was injured by gas while serving as an enlisted man during WWI.

------
thret
I feel dirty after reading this. Even if torture saves lives... so what? It is
still torture. It is unacceptable.

